#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-17
<MichealH> Oh its Silasle :)
<MichealH> :))
<MichealH> Hi Mad... :(
<MichealH> DAMN
<MichealH> Wanted to tell him I was trying to make something similat to his mockup
<MichealH> It may or May not work using HTML
<MichealH> Im thinking XML
<MichealH> So the xml is
<MichealH> <category_page>
<MichealH> <category>
<MichealH> <title>This is a Category</title>
<MichealH> <image>image.png</image>
<MichealH> ect.
 * phillw waves
<phillw> why have you not fully registered the room with Chanserv?
<MichealH> Hi, I dunno, ask Omega
<MichealH> We all have irssi on servers or ZNC i guess
<phillw> if you want an '#' room, having it registered with chanserv is a good idea :)
<phillw> how can you tell nhandler was one of my mentors for UBT :P
<MichealH> We are registred :P
<MichealH> We choose not to have ChanServ here
<phillw> having the room guarded against being hi-jacked is a good idea, but it your team who must decide whether you want that protection.
<phillw> it's just a simple   /msg ChanServ SET #ubuntu-tour GUARD ON to enable the guard, it's something I do routinely for new channels.
<phillw> along with setting the flags for the irc staffers "Flags +votriA were set on *!*@freenode/staff/* in #channel name"
<phillw> you may also want to " UbuntuIrcCouncil       +votriA [modified 6 days, 00:26:24 ago]" if you are part of ubuntu.
<MichealH> Yeah
<MichealH> Just speak with Omega :)
<phillw> MichealH: get Omega to give me a ping, you know the channel I live on (#lubuntu-offtopic) Whilst I do not think it is mandatory, it is 'best practice' - as nhandler is a freenode staffer I follow his advice on setting rooms up.
<MichealH> I need to go ;)
<Omega> What's the problem?
<Omega> Everything's cool :>
 * jasono is away: I'm busy
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-18
 * jasono is back (gone 00:07:59)
<Omega> http://noobuntu.org/
<Muscovy> That's cool.
<Omega> It is :>
<Omega> Also, the ubuntu wiki is shakey today.
<Omega> Muscovy: I didn't know you had a blag o:
<Muscovy> It's not much of one. XD
<Omega> It looks nice!
 * jasono is away: The Cape
<Muscovy> Interesting fact: we have just over 100 KB in bzr changelogs.
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-21
<MichealH> Omega: Its time we had annother meeting :)
<Omega> I agree.
<Omega> Saturday?
#ubuntu-tour 2011-01-22
<MichealH> Hey Muscovy
<Muscovy> Hello.
<MichealH> You know those mockups of the Home screen you or Madneess posted
<MichealH> I am going to try and Implement that is my release I am programming
<MichealH> The structure is gonna be the same (sorta)
<MichealH> :)
<Muscovy> Cool. :D
<MichealH> But!
<MichealH> A big BUT
<MichealH> I think We will need to switch to XML
<MichealH> :L
<Omega> Hey guys!
<Omega> http://brainstorm.ubuntu.com/idea/26927/
<Omega> I suggested they use Ubuntu Tour
<UndiFineD> voted
<Muscovy> Same.
